# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Ogen

## boe0708

s,morgens bij het opstaan kan ik mijn rechter oog niet open krijgen,en s,nacht heb ik een gevoel of er zand in mijn ogen zit:
wat is hier tegen te doen.

----------

